# Is it a good buy?



## anikahead2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

My friend is going to buy this:
Buy Asrock H77 Pro4-MVP Motherboard in Mumbai India

and pair it with G620.He wants to know whether it is a good buy considering future updates and processor change(later)?

How Good is G620 for HD playback with a discrete GPU?

Open to all kinds of suggestions.Thank You.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, that's a very good board for its price. But I wont suggest a 7k board for G620. A H61 board is more than enough. 
Get AsRock H61M/U3S3. Its a good choice for its price. 
ASRock H61M/U3S3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

+1. You dont need to buy such a board for only a G260. a H61 is more than enough


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2012)

AsRock H61M/U3S3 has USB3 and SATA3 as well. Its out of stock now, if you can find somewhere else then good else consider the Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H. Its a good board too. Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

anikahead2010 said:


> My friend is going to buy this:
> Buy Asrock H77 Pro4-MVP Motherboard in Mumbai India
> 
> and pair it with G620.He wants to know whether it is a good buy considering future updates and *processor change(later)?*
> ...



if your friend is interested in buying a K sku cpu later he better buy a z77/z68 chipset based mobo.

Get this :
ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0
or this :
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboards


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, that's a very good board for its price. But I wont suggest a 7k board for G620. A H61 board is more than enough.
> Get AsRock H61M/U3S3. Its a good choice for its price.
> ASRock H61M/U3S3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com



My friend plans to add a good ivy bridge processor later.Till then he is gonna pair it with G620.I know G620 is not worth H77.



thetechfreak said:


> +1. You dont need to buy such a board for only a G260. a H61 is more than enough



I agree G620 goes well with H61,but he wants a future ready mobo.



saswat23 said:


> AsRock H61M/U3S3 has USB3 and SATA3 as well. Its out of stock now, if you can find somewhere else then good else consider the Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H. Its a good board too. Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com



He won't go with H61, that's what he said.Ty for advice.



topgear said:


> if your friend is interested in buying a K sku cpu later he better buy a z77/z68 chipset based mobo.
> 
> Get this :
> ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0
> ...



He does not like to overclock and considering it H77 fits perfectly.


What do u ppl think about B75? Is Asus better than Asrock?
Thank you for all ur help till now.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ I though in the future your friend will get a K series cpu as you have told he might change his cpu later 

Anyway, I don't think you will find a B75 mobo easily - only Z77, H77 and Z75 mobos are available atm.

For mobo Asrock and Asus both are good IMO but this depends upon on the price range and mobo model.


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I though in the future your friend will get a K series cpu as you have told he might change his cpu later
> 
> Anyway, I don't think you will find a B75 mobo easily - only Z77, H77 and Z75 mobos are available atm.
> 
> For mobo Asrock and Asus both are good IMO but this depends upon on the price range and mobo model.




i saw B75 one on FK so was asking.Anything from asus in price range of 7-8k?
Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

Asus P8H77-M LE @ 7.5k


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> Asus P8H77-M LE @ 7.5k



This one is good enough.
Where can my friend get it from?
We both r from Delhi.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

anikahead2010 said:


> This one is good enough.
> Where can my friend get it from?
> We both r from Delhi.



I found this for Rs.300 more @7.8k

ASUS P8H77-MLE Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I found this for Rs.300 more @7.8k
> 
> ASUS P8H77-MLE Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com




Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

You can get it from here at 0.3k less 
Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA


----------



## anikahead2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> You can get it from here at 0.3k less
> Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA



He prefer Cash on Delivery so he is gonna go with FK.
Thank you for all help.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

anikahead2010 said:


> He prefer Cash on Delivery so he is gonna go with FK.



Same here 



> Thank you for all help.



you are welcome.


----------

